# player wire wheels



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

How would u know if u got real ones. All my adapters say player on them and behind the wheels it has numbers stamped on it. Like Dayton they have 225c and wat would player wheels stamped number be. Any info?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Pics of the adapters,wheels,and back of hub?


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

There mounted on my bros coupe. I would have to post pics tomorrow


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Count the spokes.. If there is a 225c stamp on the back of the hubs and no other stamps on front of wheel or hub then you have pre stamp 72 spoke daytons


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

Ill have to check tomorrow when I get a chance to take a wheel off to look


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

My players are 96 spoke.


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

This is what I found when I took the tire off


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

If it says 225c it's a dayton players usually have a PW on the inside of hub a prestamp can be a 72, or 88 spoke I think even 100 spoke


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

Here is the adapter and the only I found stamped was an "E"


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

I counted 100 spokes also


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

Any info?????


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

If u see a made in the USA marking they maybe players the pic u out up is dept of transportation clearance even chinas have that u have to find made in USA


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

It had a tag on there but was removed where it had more info. I maybe need to break down all the wheels to find if the tags are still on there. I seen a set of players on here that had almost the exact stamping on my wheels


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

I found a lil tag on my rim dated 3/16/00. I have a China rim and doesn't even have any stamping on it


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

The date stamp suggests that they could be Players,but no pics of the wheels to confirm?


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

I found a set of 14x7 players on here that has the "E" stamped also


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

REAL Players are easy to spot.The hub is not flat like daytons or even chinas.There curved.

Give me a PM for more info


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

OG i think there stamped19 96.72 spokes


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

Here's a pic of the rim


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Them dont look like players.Well not the old school ones.The addapters probally are.An if ya wanna sell them i'd be in interested


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm not selling them. I'm gonna take them apart and sandblast them n paint them


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

I know wat I have. All my adapters say player and took all the tires off got stamps on them


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

Well I know for sure there are not CHINA wheels


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yea,they look like an old China,hit me up if you need some new rims.


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

Im good bro


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

you have chinas... sorry to burst your bubble...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

chopsticks right there


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Player sold chinas after the ones with the different hubs.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats my understanding of it.My wheels have stainless hardware like D's.Only the nipples dont line up.

Shit id trade ya straight across for a set of china apapters plus pay for shipping on both parts.But ohh well,guess i'll just wait fora nother set to pop up


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Texas_82_Grand Prix said:


> Here's a pic of the rim


not OG. China fo sho


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine are stamped inside the hub 96 05.Guess the years an month made.An on the other side of the hub is either a or MP cant remember.Maybe initials of who assembled them??? The rest of the stampings idk.There is a sticker that says M PITTS inside? my guess its the same person thats stamped inside the hub


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

This dude has the same "E" stamped on his player wheels


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

After I cleaned the rim


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Texas_82_Grand Prix said:


> After I cleaned the rim


Lil work on em spokes n u be good homie !! Everybody rides on what they at longest u like wat em rims it all it matters !!! I seen bad ass low lows on chinas so wat it matters is to shine n cruise !!!1mr.chuco3


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

I got some work to do on the rims but I know its gonna look good after gettin them done


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

let me try and post one of my wheels I have 3 and looking for one only with the round back hub and also u will see the difference on the position of the spokes


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Texas_82_Grand Prix said:


> I got some work to do on the rims but I know its gonna look good after gettin them done


I fll u homie I bet they well look sharp B-) after u get done with em !!


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

Mr Cucho said:


> I fll u homie I bet they well look sharp B-) after u get done with em !!


I'm just deciding wat color I want to paint them


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Texas_82_Grand Prix said:


> I'm just deciding wat color I want to paint them


I Wud do da color of da pain job on ur car wll that's me u know !!!


----------

